# help what am i doing wrong



## lumpy2337 (Jul 30, 2013)

Here is a video of me shooting what am I doing wrong groups are not where I think they should be


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

The first things I'd suggest you work on are:
Your bow hand grip. It's WAY too deep into the bow grip with too much palm on the grip.
Your bow shoulder is lifted too high. This destabilizes your entire bow arm.
You are leaning back (away from the target) and it also looks like you are arching your back (back away from the camera).
From the reaction you get at release (the flying release hand), you are not using any back, it's all arm.
Getting these items worked out will tell us if your draw length is set too long on your bow.

Work on one thing at a time and don't worry too much about groups or a target for a while AND VIDEO OFTEN so you can see what you are doing.

Arne


----------



## lumpy2337 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks I will work on those It seemed like I was shooting good groups from the start then started getting worse as I started trying better habits


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Moebow is right. Leaning back and high bow shoulder are symptoms of a draw length that is too long. 

Sometimes we do enough things wrong that they offset.  Then as we correct various form faults we end up shooting worse. Then as we correct enough things, we end up shooting better than ever.

Reduce your draw length enough that you quit leaning back and are able to keep your bow shoulder relaxed and down through your shot execution and follow through. This may take care of other problems too. If not, it will serve as a base on which you can build a better shot.

Allen


----------



## Love to shoot (Mar 14, 2010)

Im not a pro, but love to help fellow archers. I agree with the other two. My concern is the way your release arm goes up. Im wondering if you tend to drop some shots. I believe if you were to use more back, your arm would tend to come more straight back, not fling up. 
Thanks for sharing as I get free advice from others. Best of luck

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Agree with all the above, one question is" are you causing your shot to go off by thumb command or is it firing by back tension? If you are command shooting you will never be where you want to be, you may be able to get away with it for a while but one day it will bite you for sure with target panic.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Agree with all of the above. This will get you started.... Forget shooting at a target for now and correct the bow hand positioning first: grip of bow should sit on fleshy pad of thumb in between the lifeline and bottom thumb line. Fingers should be naturally relaxed (not pointing forward) and angled approx 45 degrees out from the riser. Thumb pointing toward the target. Shoot a blank bale (no target) at 5-10 yards….

Next work on relaxing the forward (bow) shoulder: Gently push it toward the target to offset the pull from the release. Continue to shoot blank bale…

Next join a local archery club and find someone to help you with shooting that release with proper back tension. You can probably put up an oversized target at this point, but stay close in---5-10 yards. Consider picking up a copy of Larry Wise’s book “Core Archery”. By this time you probably have corrected the front half of your body (form flaws) and will know for sure if your DL is too long. 

Don’t move back until you can hit 60 bulls eyes using proper execution (no punching the trigger, twisting the hand, squeezing the fingers, pulling with your arms, etc), then move back 5 yards and stay at that distance until you can hit 60 bulls eyes using proper execution, then move back another 5 yards…. You get the idea. It will take dedication and hard work, but if you stick with it, you will be rewarded!!


----------

